

Colorado May Have to Refund as Much as $30M in Pot Taxes - hippich
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/02/04/colorado-pot-taxes-back-to-residents_n_6612292.html

======
hippich
I wonder if this is novel way to tax tho? I.e. taxes come from people who
spend their money recreationally only.

